
Ask HN: Is there a way to search and sort threads here by topic? (eg: Health Tech) - randycupertino
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a health tech nurse in Silicon Valley and only interested in stories here about healthcare technology.  Is there a way to sort all your articles by that topic, or no?  I feel like your news forums move so fast that I can&#x27;t keep up with all the posts and am wondering if I am missing good or cool articles.<p>Thanks :) 
Randy
======
blazespin
Yeah, I have this problem too. I think they are trying to avoid diluting the
the value by having too much content like reddit and adding categories would
cause an explosion of content. Think of Hacker News like a national newspaper
where only the most important stories are shown each day.

~~~
randycupertino
That makes sense. Thanks for explaining it. It would be nice to have sector
tags but I guess I'll keep digging through to find those healthcare articles!

